# Self Development Blogs



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I am just wondering of anybody has explored the self development blogs of Steve Pavlina or Chad Howse. 

I have been reading them lately and they seem to speak to me directly at this point in my life's journey. Both direct their efforts towards developing a strong self reliant Self (ie self development). While some of the stuff is common every day boiler plate advice, there are lot of insights to which I was never exposed to. Even some of the insights are not so much revelation as much as reinforcement of things that I knew but had forgotten or simply ignored. In some case I have read things I had previously rejected but can now embrace in light of my circumstances and/or the arguments made in support of the idea.

I am curious what opinions others may have of them.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Anything that can expand your world view is a good thing.
What does it matter what other people think if you have already gotten benefit out of it?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> Anything that can expand your world view is a good thing.
> What does it matter what other people think if you have already gotten benefit out of it?


My concern about what people think of these sites is based on what holes they might be able to punch in the arguments presented. As I have related on different threads, I am a little unsure of my own self at the moment So I would suppose I am looking for arguments against the blogs in an effort to gauge my own opinion of them. So far I have been unable to counter any of the ideas presented. But then I may just be grasping, the way some people do with religion or other philosophical positions.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Self help is not an argument. It is a constant process of nibbling at a buffet for the rest of your life.

You may be convinced that you like mushrooms and then later discover you don't. Different advice will resonate with different people.

Sometimes you just have to say "this really resonates with me...how does it sit with you."

Beware of people who feel the need to "punch holes in your ideas". They are often doing to shore up their barely standing self concepts.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> Self help is not an argument. It is a constant process of nibbling at a buffet for the rest of your life.
> 
> You may be convinced that you like mushrooms and then later discover you don't. Different advice will resonate with different people.
> 
> ...


well said, SJ. I can't do 'likes' on my mobile.

You can pick holes in just about anything if you've a mind to. Usually it says more about the person doing the picking than the picked on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

